# Watch this space...



## Dan Anderson (Mar 15, 2005)

...for the release date of *Beyond Kick & Punch - The Complete Fighting Principles Of American Freestyle Karate*.

This isn't an FMA item but since I post here often enough, I wanted to let everyone know that if you ever wondered how I made it to being a karate World Champion, this next book lays it out.  This book is roughly two weeks away from release and if I don't say so myself, it's a good one!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 15, 2005)

looking forward to the release.


----------

